# Devinci road bike reviews



## scorpiongirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Doing lot of research to get a road bike within a few weeks. Seems that Devinci bikes are not so common. And it also seems that you "gotta have a Caad9 5-or so"/. Anyone riding a Devinci road bike? Reading about it, only known in Canada. I know the components are a step down than a Cannondale but how important are those? I'm riding for fitness, long distance charity rides. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Devinci makes great bikes. Aluminum made in PQ, carbon fiber made in China, like many others. Quite a few in my neighbourhood. 

Don't know what you mean about components being a step down. You can get a Devinci with Dura Ace or with Tiagra, same as Cannondale or any other manufacturer.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Bertrand said:


> Don't know what you mean about components being a step down. You can get a Devinci with Dura Ace or with Tiagra, same as Cannondale or any other manufacturer.


I don't believe that's the case. I think their road bikes top out at 105 and rival.

From the sounds of what you want to do with the bike, you'd probably be fine with a Devinci road bike or one of many many other makers. I'd probably focus on what fits you well and feels good in a test ride and don't worry about brand so much.


----------



## herve_g (Jun 10, 2009)

Devinci are good bikes. The "components are a step down" is when comparing with same price models of other brands (I suppose).

When I was looking around a bike to offer to my girlfriend, I was always comparing Devinci (what she wanted) to other brands (Argon, Trek, etc). Devinci were always a bit more expensive, or if the price was the same then the components were a weird mix : Tiagra / 105 with Tektro brakes for instance.

I finally gave up with the "the components are better than the ones on the Devinci..." and got her the green Devinci she wanted.
But still, Devinci are good bikes.


----------



## herve_g (Jun 10, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> I don't believe that's the case. I think their road bikes top out at 105 and rival.


It depends on the model. The Leo comes in 105, Ultegra, Dura Ace or Red.
I remember seeing some Devinci CX in 105 and Ultegra (last year models)


----------



## scorpiongirl (Jan 18, 2010)

herve_g said:


> Devinci are good bikes. The "components are a step down" is when comparing with same price models of other brands (I suppose).
> 
> When I was looking around a bike to offer to my girlfriend, I was always comparing Devinci (what she wanted) to other brands (Argon, Trek, etc). Devinci were always a bit more expensive, or if the price was the same then the components were a weird mix : Tiagra / 105 with Tektro brakes for instance.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. True, fit and comfort are more important than brand. I just want to do some research before purchasing a bike, because there are so many! Devinci I am looking at is a Silverstone SL1. Price is $ 799 CAD. Just love the looks of the bike. Another question; if I would like to try racing, would you recommend this one as well? Not sure if I am going to, but you never know. For sure it is for long distance rides.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a Devinci CX carbon bike. It came with 105. It's a 2006 model and I've ridden it 25,000 km and had no problems. I'd buy another without issue.


----------



## scorpiongirl (Jan 18, 2010)

I visited your website. That is pretty amazing what you did! 
Im doing a small part, compared to you. Riding from Vancouver to Seattle for the BC Cancer Foundation. But every little bit will help. Great job, good for you!!

BTW the photos did not open. I tried them in two different browsers.


----------



## ben91 (Dec 5, 2009)

I had a Devinci for 3 years and it was a good bike to get me started. It was a Silverstone model and was a very capable race bike. Used it to get in to racing.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Devinci makes great bikes! I love their hybrids. Very stylish and slick. Don't know much about their road bikes but I would not be surprise if they are just as good. 
Cannondale to me is now but a name. They are now owned by Dorel industries and many of their sub-$3000 bikes are sourced from Taiwan/China.


----------

